# Mini Travel Jig MKII



## Metropolicity

Make this to see if it would work. I need to make a nice one out of some walnut for fun.

The block slides down the rail to stretch the rubber, a lot like my router jig.


----------



## Beanflip

Nicely done Mr. Metro!


----------



## JTslinger

I like this one too. I may have to try something similar in the next one I make.


----------



## twang

after you have it stretched, how easy/accessible is it to tie the band/tube off?


----------



## hainfelder

twang said:


> after you have it stretched, how easy/accessible is it to tie the band/tube off?


same thought here ...

maybe move the first rail some way towards center of the block ...

better than MKI ?

Yes but wait ... it doesnt have the table attachment thingy ...


----------



## Metropolicity

hainfelder said:


> twang said:
> 
> 
> 
> after you have it stretched, how easy/accessible is it to tie the band/tube off?
> 
> 
> 
> same thought here ...
> 
> maybe move the first rail some way towards center of the block ...
> 
> better than MKI ?
> Yes but wait ... it doesnt have the table attachment thingy ...
Click to expand...

This is why MKIII was created.









Soon to be in production, I just got the aluminum rods in and am waiting on the clamps.


----------



## twang

that looks better to me. nice clamps.


----------



## The Warrior

Very nice.


----------



## Firefly

Metropolicity said:


> hainfelder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twang said:
> 
> 
> 
> after you have it stretched, how easy/accessible is it to tie the band/tube off?
> 
> 
> 
> same thought here ...
> 
> maybe move the first rail some way towards center of the block ...
> 
> better than MKI ?
> Yes but wait ... it doesnt have the table attachment thingy ...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is why MKIII was created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1435089384.625180.jpg
> 
> Soon to be in production, I just got the aluminum rods in and am waiting on the clamps.
Click to expand...

Oooooooooo!!!!! Very nice!!!!


----------

